

HELP speed up portal 2 release - foxhop
http://aperturescience.com/glados@home/

======
foxhop
Play any of the games in the indie potato sack bundle and speed up the release
of Portal 2!

~~~
rhizome
What? I just saw a billboard for Portal2 last night. With a release date on
it.

